# Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum to Diamond



## BEAV (Mar 18, 2013)

We are potential first time HVC owners (made an offer today).  We made an offer on a Platinum week (2000 points).  In the event we wanted to book a Diamond week, and we have no additional points banked, is it possible to pay for an upgrade to Diamond week if we wind up having to go that route in order to stay a week this year?


----------



## jjs17 (Mar 18, 2013)

*HVC upgrade*

No.  There is no way to buy additional points or trade them from one HVC account to another.  If you own multiple weeks then they are pooled together in one account.  It's one reason why I bought 2 lower value weeks instead of one diamond week.


----------



## BEAV (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 18, 2013)

You can't bank points in the Hyatt system.

H


----------



## Kal (Mar 18, 2013)

If you want to stay in a 2BR Diamond Week unit (2200 points), I would suggest you think hard about buying a 2200 point unit.  Also do some what if planning to assure you will have points in your account when the target unit is made available for reservation.

You could also purchase two units to get at least 2200 points combined, but the annual maintence fees will will be double that of a single 2200 point unit.


----------



## BEAV (Mar 18, 2013)

Kal said:


> If you want to stay in a 2BR Diamond Week unit (2200 points), I would suggest you think hard about buying a 2200 point unit.  Also do some what if planning to assure you will have points in your account when the target unit is made available for reservation.
> 
> You could also purchase two units to get at least 2200 points combined, but the annual maintence fees will will be double that of a single 2200 point unit.



We wouldn't normally be looking to stay during a Diamond week.  The current owner did not reserve his/her assigned Platinum week (16), so I was just wondering what (if anything) we could do in the event there were no Platinum weeks available for the remainder of 2013 and only Diamond was open.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 19, 2013)

Week 16 is late April and you can book anything with that up to 1 year or so but once it hits your use week and become LCUP, you can only book within 60 days and availability at nice resorts are thin on the ground.


----------



## BEAV (Mar 19, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Week 16 is late April and you can book anything with that up to 1 year or so but once it hits your use week and become LCUP, you can only book within 60 days and availability at nice resorts are thin on the ground.



LCUP?

Hey, I'm a timeshare virgin and don't know all the lingo yet.  LCUP?


----------



## BEAV (Mar 19, 2013)

BEAV said:


> LCUP?
> 
> Hey, I'm a timeshare virgin and don't know all the lingo yet.  LCUP?



Never mind -- I found Kal's website on HRC and will study up and learn the lingo.


----------



## DAman (Mar 19, 2013)

You could use your points to do a 4 night midweek stay followed by a 2 night midweek stay in a Diamond week. If my math is correct you would have 680 leftover points to use for another stay or bank in II.

Yes it is not a week and you may have to change units but that is a way to get to a Diamond week when you don't have enough points.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 20, 2013)

For your use week, you have the points 12 months before and 6 months after but the 6 month after is called Limited Club Use Period (LCUP) and is fairly restrictive since you can only book 60 days in advance.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Mar 29, 2013)

*Borrow points from next year to get diamond*

Hyatt allows you to borrow points from next year (All fees must be paid) and use them for reservations within 60 days of booking.  Try this example:

I own week 19 2,000 points and want to get a summer Diamond week at Highlands in Carmel.

My 2013 points go into LCUP on May 10th - 2,000 points
My 2014 points are awarded on May 10th - 2,000 points
I can reserve a diamond week by using some of my 2014 points.  Reserve only 60 days ahead.

Put in my reservation waiting list for all the August and September weeks I hope to get.  Some inventory is released at 60 day mark (Call resort)

All of the 2014 points will be moved to CUP and you lose your HRPP home week preference.  You have only 1,800 point left which won't even get you a GOLD week, get a Platinum 1br.

Better ask someone who has experience if this plan works (I like math, but am new to Hyatt)


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 29, 2013)

Borrowing within the 60 day window is not a dependable strategy because you never know if there will be any inventory available during that window.


----------



## SunandFun83 (May 1, 2013)

*You know there is inventory only when there is inventory*

borrowing within 60 day is not reliable because you never know when there is inventory.  Well then only do it when there is inventory.

Thought of another strategy:  If you want Diamond often, then buy diamond.  If you want Diamond one year only for special occasion, go to Redweek and rent what you want or go to another owner and offer them your platinum week plus some cash.  Someone might be tempted to trade down in week color and use the cash to pay for meals or rental car.


----------

